# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Hoe goed zijn uw ogen? Vraag de gratis Oogtest aan!

## Oogfonds

Steeds meer ouderen in Nederland worden slechtziend, met alle gevolgen van dien. Door oogziektes in een vroeg stadium te signaleren en te behandelen kan ernstige slechtziendheid 7 op de 10 keer voorkomen worden.

Omdat de meeste mensen de alarmsignalen van een beginnende oogziekte niet herkennen, verstrekt heeft het Oogfonds in samenwerking met oogartsen de Oogtestkalender ontwikkeld.

De oogtesten in deze handige bureaukalender wijzen u op de eerste symptomen van oogziektes als maculadegeneratie (MD) en glaucoom.

De oogtestkalender is geen vervanging van een professioneel oogonderzoek. Het is een laagdrempelige methode om alarmsignalen zo snel mogelijk te signaleren, zodat mensen al in een vroeg stadium van een oogziekte naar een optometrist of arts kunnen worden verwezen. 

Merkt u een verandering in uw zicht op, wacht dan niet met een bezoek aan een optometrist of huisarts. Uw ogen zijn onvervangbaar.

*Vraag hier uw gratis Oogtestkalender aan*

----------


## Healthy01

Het is zeer verstandig een oogtest uit te laten voeren als je wat ouder aan het worden bent. Zo ken ik iemand die de krant niet meer goed kon lezen en een leesbrilcorrectie heeft laten uitvoeren bij <a href="https://www.visusoogkliniek.nl/">Visus Oogkliniek</a>

----------

